# Pan Fried/Oven Finished Squirrel



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yesterday I was watching our usual plethora of bird feeder thieves, and decided to off one for general purposes. Put a .22 pellet through her shoulders and she scampered 10' before falling to the ground.
I let her sit out there for awhile and her friends definitely took note, but alas, they'll be back.

Not ones to let anything we kill go to waste, little Ms. Nutkin was skinned, gutted and butchered. My son laid claim for his lunch and today I cooked it up for him.

*Pan Fried & Oven Finished Squirrel*
1- however many squirrels for however many people.
Generally 3 squirrels per adult is a hearty serving.
Flour
Salt
Bacon Grease

Normally I would fry some onion with it and add some other spices, but my youngest boy is kind'a picky, so plain it was.

Cut up squirrel, dredge in flour, brown in skillet, wrap in foil, bake at 350' for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good. i've got a trophy sized fox squirrel hanging around my deer stand that i'd like to try this on, but he's the only one i've seen and i don't want to eliminate the population around there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's time for a mess of limb rat around here. My wife won't eat them ,but that's fine. "More for me"


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Reminds me of the time I was back home and we must have killed maybe a dozen bushy tails. Went to a friends house fired up the Pit and grilled every last one. Wife called wondering where I was and I told her we were cooking out so I invited her out to eat. She brought my mother and the kids. Lets just say they left hungry and pissed.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I think squirrel is part of the rat family. How's that Squirrel taste?
Whyme


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> I think squirrel is part of the rat family. How's that Squirrel taste?
> Whyme


Delicious!
Everybody knows they're in the rat family... Tree rats. :thumbsup:


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been busy cleaning and prepping road killed deer, so I haven't got me any limb chicken this year. I do love it, though. Yes, they are a rodent, but they cook up nice. I like to fry the legs like Buffalo wings, with wing sauce and all.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Everyone knows about chicken and rice. Same thing with squirrel and rice. A few days ago I Cooked up 4 squirrels and 4 cups of rice in a big pot. A heavy dose of Chicken broth for cooking the rice sure makes a world of difference in the taste department. I use about half water and half broth, with salt/pepper and bit of butter or olive oil. I boil the chicken or squirrel.....squirrel much longer than chicken. Real simple and real tasty whether squirrel or chicken. Will finish it off for lunch today with some fresh made pone cornbread using Hoover's medium corm meal. Hmmmm.......I may not wait 'til noon.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Squirrel is good eats! Looks tasty.:thumbup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to eat squirrel all the time when I was a kid. I'd shoot them and mamaw would cook them. She made squirrel dumplings one time, and the squirrel was so gamey it permanently turned me off to squirrel.

But...considering I've eaten dirty rice made with hog liver, fried hog nuts, and chit'lins in the past couple of years, I should give it another try.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

if you are the one feeding them, killing them, and cleaning them, you basically control what they taste like. I used to manage squirrels like deer. Give them plenty of water, habitat, and food. It's the same concept as a food plot deer tasting better than a starving deer, forced to eat tree branches. That's why bird-feeder squirrels are never really gamey, unless they are a big old Alpha male.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I was raised back in the sticks(was a great life) and there are not too many wild critters that I have not dined on. Squirrel, rabbit, racoon, possum, turtle, and frog legs were had at our table often.About the only thing we never had was coyote,bobcat and armadillo.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> I was raised back in the sticks(was a great life) and there are not too many wild critters that I have not dined on. Squirrel, rabbit, racoon, possum, turtle, and frog legs were had at our table often.About the only thing we never had was coyote,bobcat and armadillo.


I've actually ate armadillo and jt is pretty darn good. All white meat. Fried like prokchops

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> I was raised back in the sticks(was a great life) and there are not too many wild critters that I have not dined on. Squirrel, rabbit, racoon, possum, turtle, and frog legs were had at our table often.About the only thing we never had was coyote,bobcat and armadillo.


Never ate a possum or ****, but when I lived in Texas we grilled Road Runner 
when we had a dove or quail feast. Darn good too!


----------

